

The Reddit problem: Learning from mistakes - simonreed
http://www.royans.net/arch/reddit-learning-from-mistakes

======
antirez
I've mixed feelings about this mistake.

Even if your error was not using consistent hashing, what's preventing you to
modify the program in order to use two caching systems for a limited period
(the time needed to rebuild the cache)?

So you can use a better distribution strategy, and finally shut down the old
cache and use the new.

------
rkt
I think Reddit will be doing something like that. Jereny from Reddit responded
to the thread and mentioned they might be moving to cassandra. Its however not
a trivial task for a site with that kind of load and data to cutover :)
[http://www.royans.net/arch/reddit-learning-from-
mistakes/com...](http://www.royans.net/arch/reddit-learning-from-
mistakes/comment-page-1/#comment-534)

